

Four reason you shouldnt buy bitcoins [April 2013] - enscr
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timothylee/2013/04/03/four-reason-you-shouldnt-buy-bitcoins/

======
enscr
Ofcourse hindsight is 20/20 & most points about risk in the article are valid,
but this wasn't the most brilliant moment for the author :

"There’s a good chance you’ll lose most or all of your money. And with each
Bitcoin selling for $120, there isn’t nearly as much potential upside as there
was a year ago, when you could snap up a Bitcoin for $5"

